# Hi from Liverpool



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello all
My name is Richard and i'm from Liverpool
Looking to start off with mice, also breed and exhibit Horses, poultry and Rabbits.
Haven't quite decided which variety to start with yet but thinking maybe cream and black tan? Anybody in the area have any stock for sale?
Richard


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oooh Horses!! I'm new to mice myself s i wouldn't have any thing, but WELCOME!!!! :welcome1


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

hey, welcome to our forum, i hope you find the mice your after.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Welcome
Enjoy the site hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,

The best thing to do is to join the National Mouse Club which is £10 a year and they send you a contact book with the numbers of all showing breeders and the book also has adverts in there saying what variety each of the breeders sell.

I know of one breeder of black tans who is up north somewhere (theres seems to be loads in Yorkshire) the stud is called Yankeedoodle stud, I've had a couple of black tans from them which I was happy with but I dont show black tans so I'm not an expert.

Ian


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Yankeedoodle stud is on this forum, you could try sending a pm


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Richard, nice to see you on here


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks folks!


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hi richard! i have horses 

~I have black tan bucks and does for sale at the moment but am not in your area at all  sorry


----------

